# Whale Bone



## mharvey (Feb 6, 2013)

I just got a large chunk of whale bone...any suggestions on processing...turning..cutting...? I suspect I need to cut to a blank...stabalize with Cactus Juice...drill with water and soap...and use CA often to prevent chips...any other ideas....


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 6, 2013)

Contact RickP on here.  He has a lot of experience with whale bones.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 6, 2013)

I stabilized a piece of whale bone for Oklahoman a while back.  I had to use vacuum, cure, and repeat a few times to get it filled up since it was so porous but it seemed to work fairly well.  Even then, you will still have to use CA as you go since it is so porous and Cactus Juice does not fill the larger pores well.


----------



## mharvey (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the comments...I am honored to have a reply from your level of skill....thanks for the juice....but you really need to provide a therapist link....it must be addictive.


----------

